# Experience



## airelibre

When I search Morfix for "experience" it has three results (for the noun): ניסיון, חוויה, התנסות.

In English experience can mean a single event, like a bad experience, or the total of all of your previous learning, such as "I have plenty of experience in working with children". Which of the above work with these two meanings?


----------



## ystab

חוויה is a single, often specific, experience, while ניסיון is a general, often accumulative, experience. So, if you want to say in general that you have a bad experience with something, even if it was because of a single event, use ניסיון. If you want to talk about a specific experience in the past, use חוויה.
1. החוויה המרגשת הזו השפיעה על הדרך שבה אני תופש את האושר
2. יש לי ניסיון מר עם טיסות ללונדון
3. יש לי שפע של ניסיון בעבודה עם ילדים
4. החיים רצופים חוויות קטנות של אושר

Related but not very related, ניסיון can also mean a trial, like ניסוי. For example, אלוהים העמיד את אברהם בניסיון כשהורה לו לעקוד את בנו or ישנם ניסיונות שהדגימו ירידה בשכיחות התקפי אסתמה בקרב ילדים שהוריהם הפסיקו לעשן.


----------



## GeriReshef

ystab said:


> חוויה is a single, often specific, experience, while ניסיון is a general, often accumulative, experience. So, if you want to say in general that you have a bad experience with something, even if it was because of a single event, use ניסיון. If you want to talk about a specific experience in the past, use חוויה.
> 1. החוויה המרגשת הזו השפיעה על הדרך שבה אני תופש את האושר
> 2. יש לי ניסיון מר עם טיסות ללונדון
> 3. יש לי שפע של ניסיון בעבודה עם ילדים
> 4. החיים רצופים חוויות קטנות של אושר
> 
> Related but not very related, ניסיון can also mean a trial, like ניסוי. For example, אלוהים העמיד את אברהם בניסיון כשהורה לו לעקוד את בנו or ישנם ניסיונות שהדגימו ירידה בשכיחות התקפי אסתמה בקרב ילדים שהוריהם הפסיקו לעשן.



I think:
ניסוי = experiment
נסיון = experience
לעמוד בנסיון = overcome a mental or divine challenge
חוויה = Exciting experience (generally a good one)


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks for the explanations.


----------



## Ali Smith

Isn’t the correct spelling of “experience” חֲוָיָה? I don’t think there are two ו’s in it. It’s pronounced khavaya as far as I know.


----------



## GeriReshef

Ali Smith said:


> Isn’t the correct spelling of “experience” חֲוָיָה? I don’t think there are two ו’s in it. It’s pronounced khavaya as far as I know.


Yes, חוויה is pronounced khavaya;
however there are some ways to translate "experience".


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Isn’t the correct spelling of “experience” חֲוָיָה? I don’t think there are two ו’s in it. It’s pronounced khavaya as far as I know.



With vowels, it is written with one vav. However, without vowels, like in most cases where the vav is a consonant in the middle of a word, it is written with two vavs: חוויה. I wouldn't be surprised if some people even write it with two yuds: חווייה.


----------



## Ali Smith

I have no idea why anyone would want to stick another vav in it, but thanks.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> I have no idea why anyone would want to stick another vav in it, but thanks.



It's a convention that when vav represents a consonant in the middle of a word, it is doubled, so that it wouldn't be read as a vowel. This has been done since Mishnaic times.

It's a general rule that applies almost everywhere. Here are some common examples: לזווג, צוואר, תקווה, אווז, עיוור, עוולה


----------



## Ali Smith

תודה חמה!


----------

